# ikaw ang lalaking gusto kong makasama habang buhay



## atom871

Hello, i am new here on the forums and i am doing research on Filipino culture and language. I have recently become enamored with a girl who lives in the Philippines. I believe or would like to believe, she is also enamored with me. I also work with a lot of Filipinos in my overseas contract job. Tagalog will be very useful!

So, she sends me this text message, and i can understand some words, i know some, but others i have not been able to translate at all. Especially since i have not learned Tagalog sentence structures yet, just some words.

The message is as follows:

"asawako, ikaw ang gusto kong lalaking makasama ko habang buhay. mahal na mahal kita. mis na kita asawako. sana nandito ka sa tabi ko ngayon. ingat ka lagi."

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## DotterKat

atom871 said:


> "asawako, ikaw ang gusto kong lalaking makasama ko habang buhay. mahal na mahal kita. mis na kita asawako. sana nandito ka sa tabi ko ngayon. ingat ka lagi."



Corrected text:
Asawa ko, ikaw ang lalaking gusto kong makasama habang buhay.  Mahal na mahal kita.  Mis na kita, asawa ko.  Sana nandito ka sa tabi ko ngayon.  Ingat ka lagi.


_My husband, you are the (type of / kind of) man that I would like to be with all my life. I love you so much.  I miss you, my husband.  I wish you were by my side right now.  Take care, always._

(Notwithstanding what your legal relationship to her is, in her heart and mind she apparently already regards you as her "husband".)


----------



## atom871

Thanks for taking the time to translate that.

I will try to break it down now and learn some of the words and sentence structure.


----------

